# Cherry Audio New Synth



## José Herring (Nov 2, 2022)

Okay, I just got excited. I swear I own Cherry audio emulations primarily for the nostalgia factor and for the fact that probably no way in hell I'll ever get the real thing.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 2, 2022)

Yeah the CS80 release is near. I gather you’ve found the Xils Lab sale on JRR


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 2, 2022)

Love the teaser video.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 2, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Yeah the CS80 release is near.


What else can it be ?


----------



## José Herring (Nov 2, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Yeah the CS80 release is near. I gather you’ve found the Xils Lab sale on JRR


Wow! Now I really have never heard anything about them except in passing. They have the VCS3 emu. Love it. I tried to figure out a way to get the real thing a while back. 

In the meantime, I've been eying this sweet addition to my Eurorack synth budget permitting.



CMS / DiscreteSynthesizers.com


----------



## tressie5 (Nov 2, 2022)

But...but...isn't Arturia's CS80 already considered the gold standard? Oh wait, Cherry's will only cost $39. Never mind.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 2, 2022)

José Herring said:


> Wow! Now I really have never heard anything about them except in passing. They have the VCS3 emu. Love it. I tried to figure out a way to get the real thing a while back.
> 
> In the meantime, I've been eying this sweet addition to my Eurorack synth budget permitting.
> 
> ...


Their RSF Polykobol is brilliant too (my newest toy)!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 3, 2022)

Nice José!


----------



## ltmusic (Nov 3, 2022)

There is also un upcoming CS80 by Soundpaint...


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 3, 2022)

ltmusic said:


> There is also un upcoming CS80 by Soundpaint...


But that one will be an UDS sample based instrument. Cool of course. But different. Each approach comes with pro’s and con’s.


----------



## Pier (Nov 3, 2022)

Yeah definitely the CS80


----------



## José Herring (Nov 3, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> But...but...isn't Arturia's CS80 already considered the gold standard? Oh wait, Cherry's will only cost $39. Never mind.


I got Arturia's for free but I'll still get this one.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## shropshirelad (Nov 22, 2022)

Very excited for this to be revealed later. There have been some great deals to be found on the CA catalogue of late. I've been adding to my collection and, I have to say, have become a bit of a CA fanboy!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 22, 2022)

shropshirelad said:


> Very excited for this to be revealed later. There have been some great deals to be found on the CA catalogue of late. I've been adding to my collection and, I have to say, have become a bit of a CA fanboy!


CA have created a remarkably good and affordable set of emulations, and their “own” takes on synthesis (Dream Synth and Sines) are also very nice. So I am with you on this. A CS80 would be great, although a CS70M emulation would be a nice “twist”


----------



## shropshirelad (Nov 22, 2022)

The coloured bands of the holding screen seem to hint at the CS80. If it is, CA are going up against some stiff opposition!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 22, 2022)

muziksculp said:


>



GX80! Cool - it's a GX1 / CS80 blend!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 22, 2022)

@KEM Hans Zimmer has one apparently (GX1) 😂


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## shropshirelad (Nov 22, 2022)

My Roland A88 MkII has many feature - sadly, aftertouch isn't one of them.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 22, 2022)

@shropshirelad Check out the Hydrasynth Explorer. Cool, affordable, small and with poly aftertouch! (Seriously tempted myself at the moment).

Starsky Carr’s take;


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 22, 2022)

Bladerunner test:



Composer’s review:



Some synthwave:



EWI fun:


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## KEM (Nov 22, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> @KEM Hans Zimmer has one apparently (GX1) 😂




Well if Hans has one…


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 22, 2022)

KEM said:


> Well if Hans has one…


@ed buller just posted a photo of the actual CS80 that Hans has haha. Small world. Ed, meet Kenneth. A very talented (imho) composer who loves mister Zimmer’s music.


----------



## method1 (Nov 22, 2022)

Hmm, not sure about this one, at first impression I think I prefer the Arturia CS-80 v4.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 22, 2022)

method1 said:


> Hmm, not sure about this one, at first impression I think I prefer the Arturia CS-80 v4.


But they are different synths.


----------



## method1 (Nov 22, 2022)

Yea they are, but tonally, I prefer the Arturia so far


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 22, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> But they are different synths.


Not really. GX80 is a CS80 with a couple of extra GX1 filters in the oscillator section. Architecturally they should be really similar.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 22, 2022)

method1 said:


> Yea they are, but tonally, I prefer the Arturia so far


Just listened to the GX80 alongside the Arturia. They’re not entirely the same, but I can’t say I prefer one over the other. I quite like them both. But I do realize these experiences are very personal, so I am not throwing any shade on your first impressions and rather find them interesting.

I’ll do some more listening tomorrow. GX80 does have me impressed so far.


----------



## method1 (Nov 22, 2022)

Like I said, first impressions, cannot help but compare with what I already have (which is already more than I need)


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 22, 2022)

It's interesting to see how much more popular the CS-80 was compared to the GX-80


----------



## KEM (Nov 22, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> It's interesting to see how much more popular the CS-80 was compared to the GX-80



We can thank Blade Runner for that


----------



## method1 (Nov 22, 2022)

I think a big factor was price, the GX-1 was around $60k when it launched, vs $7k for the CS-80


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 22, 2022)

method1 said:


> I think a big factor was price, the GX-1 was around $60k when it launched, vs $7k for the CS-80


Yeah.. That's a very big factor indeed.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 22, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> It's interesting to see how much more popular the CS-80 was compared to the GX-80


The GX1 you mean? 12 were ever made, or some number like that. Like the GS1 later (now Xils Kaox) it was a flagship machine, largely just presets. Only artists like Abba, Wonder and Led Zep could ever afford one. I bet Yamaha learned a lot from their feedback and it didn’t hurt to have artists like that promoting the brand either.

So the GX1 was never meant to be a mass marketed product to begin with. It was released way back in ‘73!


----------



## Pier (Nov 22, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> @ed buller just posted a photo of the actual CS80 that Hans has haha. Small world. Ed, meet Kenneth. A very talented (imho) composer who loves mister Zimmer’s music.


Do you have a link?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 22, 2022)

Pier said:


> Do you have a link?


Post #20






80s Synths - What am I missing?


Hey all, I'm working on a pop-synth 80s style library album and I'm currently working with: - NI Super 8, FM8, Monark (and the other NI Komplete synths) - Cherry Audio Mercury-4 I've loved playing with what I've got, but I'm looking for something with a different character - any suggestions...




vi-control.net


----------



## shropshirelad (Nov 22, 2022)

method1 said:


> I think a big factor was price, the GX-1 was around $60k when it launched, vs $7k for the CS-80


Don't forget that $7k then is the equivalent of around $34K today, so still not cheap! In fact you could buy a house for $7k in 1977.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 22, 2022)

shropshirelad said:


> Don't forget that $7k then is the equivalent of around $34K today, so still not cheap! In fact you could buy a house for $7k in 1977.


That’s why -although they do outnumber the GX1- there aren’t a whole lot of CS80s either I gather hahaha


----------



## method1 (Nov 22, 2022)

shropshirelad said:


> Don't forget that $7k then is the equivalent of around $34K today, so still not cheap! In fact you could buy a house for $7k in 1977.


Yes, exactly, the CS-80 was like buying a house, the GX-1 @ 60k was incredibly expensive for 1973.

These days $34k might get you a Jupiter-8, or a couple happy meals.


----------



## KEM (Nov 22, 2022)

Watching some of the walkthroughs and reviews, great sounding synth, great price too! Will pick it up for sure


----------



## Zedcars (Nov 22, 2022)

method1 said:


> I think a big factor was price, the GX-1 was around $60k when it launched, vs $7k for the CS-80


And yet, I'm still contemplating whether to spend £59 or not!


----------



## Monkberry (Nov 22, 2022)

I've spent a few hours with it today and feel there is enough of a difference from the Arturia CS 80 (which I have & like) to warrant getting the GX-1 in addition, but I'm going to spend some more time with the demo before pulling the trigger.


----------



## method1 (Nov 22, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> And yet, I'm still contemplating whether to spend £59 or not!


It's the responsible thing to do, sir.


----------



## method1 (Nov 22, 2022)

Yea I'm still not sure, attached files because random noodling from internet person will help you decide.


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Nov 22, 2022)

method1 said:


> Yea I'm still not sure, attached files because random noodling from internet person will help you decide.


Thanks! Very Peter Gabriel. Are you using external effects on both? How is the comparative CPU hit?


----------



## ed buller (Nov 22, 2022)

It sounds fab...But I wish it had these trumpets



e


----------



## method1 (Nov 22, 2022)

rhizomusicosmos said:


> Thanks! Very Peter Gabriel. Are you using external effects on both? How is the comparative CPU hit?


CPU seems fairly similar, using an M1 mac. Using the internal effects on both plugins.


----------



## KEM (Nov 22, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> @ed buller just posted a photo of the actual CS80 that Hans has haha. Small world. Ed, meet Kenneth. A very talented (imho) composer who loves mister Zimmer’s music.



I’d be very happy if someone of Ed’s caliber knew who I was lol


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## R10k (Nov 23, 2022)

method1 said:


> Yea I'm still not sure, attached files because random noodling from internet person will help you decide.


I feel like this nicely sums up the sound difference between the two... (aside from the CS being more feature complete). The GX sounds less rich. Nice, but... flatter dynamically, which makes things sound muddy at times. Still nice for the money though! And, the presets are great.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 23, 2022)

I began testing the GX-80. Major CPU usage. Not good. Needs a major optimization with regards to CPU efficiency, and I'm running at 512 RAM buffer, and 1X Oversampling. What computer did they use to test this plugin ?


----------



## Macrawn (Nov 23, 2022)

Not sure I like the sound of it. It doesn't sound like a cs-80 to me. Definitely fails the Blade Runner test. The Arturia one sounds closer.

Guess I'll wait until the Behringer clone comes out maybe next year or the year after.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 23, 2022)

I like the sounds, lots you can do when you program your own. This an amazing Synth by Cherry Audio. A give them a big round of applause for what they made here. But.. Please, improve the CPU usage. that is what's killing this synth for me. As soon as it has been optimized by Cherry Audio, this will be one of my go-to VST synths. But it really needs a lot of CPU optimization. I'm on an Intel 20 core, Server Class PC (Windows 10). So, I'm not testing it on a Bestbuy laptop.

If the high-CPU utilization issue is fixed/greatly improved by Cherry Audio, I could easily say this is one of the best VST synth I have used to emulate these Yamaha Classic Analog synths. So.. I hate to repeat, please take care of this synth, give it a lot of TLC, and a very nice CPU optimization, it surely deserves it.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 23, 2022)

Oh... I can't believe how good this synth sounds ! Honestly very very impressed. 

I can barely use it at (1X oversampling rate) and it sounds very good, I would love to hear it using (4X oversampling rate), but that's impossible given the high processor usage even at 1Xoversampling. I tried (2X oversamplng) but it brings the CPU of the PC to a halt.


----------



## outland (Nov 23, 2022)

I'm wondering if the differences between the Cherry Audio and Arturia synths can be looked at in a similar way to the differences between the any two analog synths of the same model (like Joe Zawinul's two "Eins" and "Zwei" ARP 2600 synthesizers; he said he heard a tonal difference in them) with each manufacturer augmenting certain characteristics of the original sound of a perhaps different model example and each ending up with a slightly different but equally valid representation.

Some of the comments here seem to hint at this.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 23, 2022)

Hi, I noticed that having it run in DUAL Layer Mode. is one of the reasons it's so heavy on CPU. Switching to SINGL Layer Mode helped. I can always load a second instance of GX-80 on another track, that way the CPU load is more evenly distributed over the 20 cores of my PC.

I hope this is helpful. Loving this synth ❤️

You will also notice that some of the Presets use DUAL Layer Mode, some use the SINGL Layer Mode.


----------



## Monkberry (Nov 23, 2022)

Day 2 of the demo and I had to purchase. Love the textures and movement in the pads. The stereo width with some of the dual layer presets sounds beautiful. Have to leave it at 1X oversampling or my CPU starts sweating. I really like this one from CA!!


----------



## method1 (Nov 23, 2022)

Ultimately I think there's not a substantive enough difference over the Arturia for *me* to pick up another emulation, both of them cover the same territory.

(slowly backs away from cherry audio website)


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 23, 2022)

Hi, I can easily say after using the GX-80 for a few hours, dealing with the CPU consumption as best as I can. This Synth is one of the best I have heard, I think I like it more than the Arturia CS-80. I really Hope that the CPU issue can be improved by the Cherry Audio development team.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 23, 2022)

I'm going to test the GX-80 hosted via VE-Pro 7 locally, to see if it uses less CPU when hosted in VE-Pro 7. I will post my findings on this thread.


----------



## Akoustecx (Nov 23, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi, I can easily say after using the GX-80 for a few hours, dealing with the CPU consumption as best as I can. This Synth is one of the best I have heard, I think I like it more than the Arturia CS-80. I really Hope that the CPU issue can be improved by the Cherry Audio development team.


Is that a comparison with the Arturia V3 or V4?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 23, 2022)

Akoustecx said:


> Is that a comparison with the Arturia V3 or V4?


V4


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 23, 2022)

Hi,

OK. I Tested the GX-80 via VE-Pro 7, to see if it helps, and Surely the answer is YES ! 

VE-Pro 7 handled hosting the GX-80 much better than my DAW. No CPU overload, clicks/pops.. etc. Just working smoothly, even when using DUAL Layer patches. Although at some moments I see the VE-Pro 7 CPU usage hanging around 45 to 70 range. But no interruptions like clicks happen in VE-Pro 7. So, surely that's the easy solution for me, and for anyone who is having CPU issues when hosting it directly in their DAW. GX-80 Didn't initially appear in VE-Pro 7, because I only had the VST 3 version installed, so I had to install the VST 2 version so the VE-Pro 7 will detect, and use it. Very strange that VE-Pro 7 still doesn't support hosting the standard of today VST3. Hopefully this will happen soon. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 23, 2022)

Hi,

I Just wanted to express how impressed I am with the GX-80. I would be quite comfortable saying that the Cherry Audio GX-80 is my favorite VST Synth of 2022 (so far,) I'm totally amazed by what it offers.

Thank You Very Much _Cherry Audio_ for making the *GX-80* . A masterpiece of electronic synthesis technology.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 23, 2022)

The new Cherry Audio GX-80 (Synth and Software review). Great instrument.


Marty Cutler did the review for us, but I added some short audio demos. This synth is fantastic. Huge and lovely. https://synthandsoftware.com/2022/11/cherry-audio-announces-gx-80-and-heres-the-synth-and-software-review/




vi-control.net


----------



## Hansu Heya (Nov 23, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> OK. I Tested the GX-80 via VE-Pro 7, to see if it helps, and Surely the answer is YES !
> 
> ...


Are you sure? I read it all the time, but most people aren't aware of VEpro running with a doubled buffer setting (which also is the default setting in the plugin). It perfectly makes sense to run VEpro like that, of course! You may get much more out of your template with a doubled buffer setting. 

But that should on the other hand not fool you to think, VEpro would magically handle all kinds of plugins better! To honestly compare VEpro with a DAW, you need to run the DAW with the double buffer setting as well (e.g. 1024 instead of 512 samples). Because that is the actual latency you get when playing something in VEpro in server mode, unless you set the multiplier to 1x ...

I still like VEpro and the added latency is mostly ok - especially for orchestral templates - and it makes sense to trade off that latency for more sounds, instant saving, etc ... so, don't get me wrong! I am not intending to bad mouth VEpro, I just think it is a common misconception!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 23, 2022)

It sounds like some DAW/computer combinations are better at this than others. This is Logic with nine GX-80s running, along with a Gulfoss and a couple of other things on the master bus.

Only a 64-sample buffer, but yes it's a Mac Studio Max.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 23, 2022)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> It sounds like some DAW/computer combinations are better at this than others. This is Logic with nine GX-80s running, along with a Gulfoss and a couple of other things on the master bus.
> 
> Only a 64-sample buffer, but yes it's a Mac Studio Max.


Yes, the new Apple Silicone Macs are super powerful compared to their intel counterpart, No comparison. I'm moving to Mac once they release the M2 based Mac Pro, and Mac Studio machines next year, most likely during Mar


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 23, 2022)

Hm, I'm not having any CPU issues, but I am not oversampling either. Running at 48k though. Really loving the GX-80 and I do not find the sound to be static at all. In fact, my impression is that it sounds more "alive" than the CS80 V (yes version 4). As they say: YMMV

Really, I like them both and am glad to have them both.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 23, 2022)

Wes Antczak said:


> Hm, I'm not having any CPU issues, but I am not oversampling either. Running at 48k though. Really loving the GX-80 and I do not find the sound to be static at all. In fact, my impression is that it sounds more "alive" than the CS80 V (yes version 4). As they say: YMMV
> 
> Really, I like them both and am glad to have them both.


Are you using an Apple Silicon Mac ? or an Intel (Mac/PC) ?


----------



## shropshirelad (Nov 24, 2022)

Downloaded this morning and lost a couple of hours to this gorgeous machine. Mac Studio M1 Max 64gb copes without any fuss & bother.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Nov 24, 2022)

I am by no means an expert in synths - but to me the GX-80 filters sound superior to the Arturia ones.

I got demos of a bunch of Arturias synths, including the CS80 as well as the GX-80, thinking: "Hey, I can now get a TON of great synths at a bargain price from Arturia, including the CS80!". But upon listening to them I just have this feeling that the filters are very rough and "non-analogue sounding".

On the other hand, browsing through presets of the GX-80 convinced me that I really want this. I wish someone with better ears and experience with synth filter comparisons can jump in and tell me what they think - compared to U-He and Synapse audios stuff as well (which I love).


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 24, 2022)

shropshirelad said:


> Downloaded this morning and lost a couple of hours to this gorgeous machine. Mac Studio M1 Max 64gb copes without any fuss & bother.


That's Awesome !  

I'm jealous of your Mac Studio M1. That proves how capable these M1/M2 Apple Silicon Processors are. 

A new Apple M2 system is on my to do list for next year, from PC to Mac Apple Silicon M2. No more PC/Intel for me. Hopefully no need for a slave machine either.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 24, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Are you using an Apple Silicon Mac ? or an Intel (Mac/PC) ?


To be honest, I am using a several years old PC notebook. It's an old I7 and only 2.6 ghz. So far, no issues whatsoever. Though I am not looking to run multiple instances either. But I am not playing huge two-fisted chords either. Just what I would consider normal usage. ??? 

I really imagine it should be ever so much better on one of those newer iMacs. 

Btw, my notebook has a touch screen. I'm _really_ loving being able to just reach out and tweak. I especially love the touch strip for those Bladerunner like bends!!!

Maybe I got really lucky and hopely I haven't jinxed myself by speaking out about it, lol! But the CPU usage doesn't seem nearly as bad as say Diva or Dark Zebra. I imagine they will be fine tuning and optimizing things as has been mentioned. I've already had several updates. I think Cherry Audio is on the ball as far as updates go. 

As I said YMMV - there are so many variables between people's systems. I think it's only going to get better.


----------



## outland (Nov 24, 2022)

I DL'ed the GX80 demo and so far I've got no issues either, FWIW. I've spent maybe an hour on it just playing through the presets with no settings changed at all. I've got a Win10 Pro, i9-7900X CPU machine, overclocked to 4.5 GHz, 32 GB RAM, running 24 bit, 48k Hz, Antelope Zen Tour via Thunderbolt 3. 

Not sure how helpful this is, but it sounds very nice. My Zawinul-esque "eins and zwei" comment pretty much explains how I'm looking at the Arturia and Cherry Audio versions so far: the Arturia seems a bit smoother, the Cherry a bit more "gutsy." They seem complementary without one being clearly better than the other. It is amazing how far both companies have come (not to mention a number of their competitors.)


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 25, 2022)




----------

